# Homesickness



## Nelly87 (Jul 3, 2011)

I was wondering if anyone here who's already made the move, has any stories, advice or experiences to share on homesickness? I'll be leaving in two months and know I'll also miss home no matter how much I like it in Australia - but I kind of want to stay ahead of any severe brooding if I can . 

Anyone care to share?


----------



## bsanor (May 19, 2011)

SKYPE. Get beyond first 5 months and you'll be fine.


----------



## heather25098 (Dec 11, 2011)

Nelly87 said:


> I was wondering if anyone here who's already made the move, has any stories, advice or experiences to share on homesickness? I'll be leaving in two months and know I'll also miss home no matter how much I like it in Australia - but I kind of want to stay ahead of any severe brooding if I can .
> 
> Anyone care to share?


hope your home sickness will be turned in to sweet memories one day. its the time which cure every thing. let the time do the trick.


----------



## LiveSceneApp (Jan 10, 2012)

Skype will definitely help. Unfortunately, when traveling a lot homesickness can be inevitable. The best thing to do is to be in close contact with your friends from home.

Cheers,

Conrad


----------



## KrystHell (Jan 27, 2012)

LiveSceneApp said:


> Skype will definitely help. Unfortunately, when traveling a lot homesickness can be inevitable. The best thing to do is to be in close contact with your friends from home.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Conrad


I've been living away from France for the past 6 years and it gets hard at times.

The best thing you can do is try and keep in touch as much as you like. Unfortunately, you will see some people won't be as adamant as you may be to keep in touch but that's the reality of things.

However, you'll be surprised by other people you may not feel as close to as others: they're the ones who are going to brighten your days 

Overall, it's hard yes, but what you have to think of is the reason you left home, and it usually makes you forget about all the downsides of the move!

You'll also find you'll enjoy the time spent with your family a lot more: all the "issues" you may have had in the past will disappear and will be replaced by happiness and good times!


----------



## Dexter (May 5, 2010)

I left Poland in 2004 and have been in Australia for 8 years. During that time I felt home sick only one - when in 2010 I visited Poland. Whilst in Poland I missed... Australia and my Australian home.


----------



## Archieog (Jan 28, 2012)

Homesickness? No, thank you.


----------



## Boboa (Mar 24, 2009)

Not at all. I stay in touch with family and friends. But I made my own friends here and there is so much to see and to do! 
I probably was getting homesick only during my first couple of months here. Now not even a bit.


----------



## aPerfectCircle (Aug 30, 2011)

6 weeks in, the first 2 weeks were hell. It gets better, but I can't say I am anywhere near getting over it.

Every morning I wake up with one thought on my mind, which airline is best to book my ticket home.

It depends on what home means to you, before I made the move if I had the chance to read this post I would probably laugh it off but the reality is a whole different story.


----------



## sunny29 (Feb 17, 2012)

Try to make regular communication with your loved ones at home and try to compromise things for the first two months then you will be fine.
Keep in mind that nothing is bad in this World.


----------



## aPerfectCircle (Aug 30, 2011)

sunny29 said:


> Try to make regular communication with your loved ones at home and try to compromise things for the first two months then you will be fine.
> Keep in mind that nothing is bad in this World.


I am sorry, I think what you meant to say is nothing is good in this world!


----------



## Nelly87 (Jul 3, 2011)

Thank you all for your (heartfelt) answers  I have been in Australia nearly three weeks now and I have not experienced any homesickness so far. I would love to have my family and friends from back home here, but I'd also love to be a millionaire - some things you just can't have right now and I can deal with that. I'm not struggling with the idea that they're so far away, the ones that matter are keeping in touch and I am doing my best to do that also.

I'm sure, though, that something will hit me a bit harder than that at some point, maybe when it's been months not weeks.

My main "problem" has been a lack of familiarity. I find it hard to relax and enjoy life without being familiar with most things and without having some familiar basics - even something as little as having my furniture from home here. My partner and I are living with his parents, they have plenty of room and we have plenty of privacy if needed (separate section of the house, very convenient) but nothing here is "mine" or from my home so I do have moments where I feel out of place. Wanting to organize my things but my boyfriend has literally one cabinet. Wanting to put up shelves but feeling like I have to ask first because it's not my house. It's not so much living on my own that I miss, though, I like the company a lot, it's just that I was used to having certain things (many of which I left behind) and then having them organized a certain way. I haven't quite settled down yet because of it.


----------

